# GSCDA-WDA Nationals



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Haley and Arros tied for 6th and ended up in 7th with a total score of 276!
This qualifies her for the WUSV Qualfication Trial!

















It was a very nice Mother's Day present!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Way to go Haley..... and bubble bath boy Arros!!!!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

gagsd said:


> Way to go Haley..... and bubble bath boy Arros!!!!!!


 
lol bubble bath! Thanks! Hey... why wern't you there?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Something to note: Haley handled her dog and herself better than most adult competitors that I have seen over the last year. Focus and a natural ability on and off the field that people would LOVE to have.

Due to a hectic weekend and people visiting, I was only able to get down to watch her protection work.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

TNGSD said:


> lol bubble bath! Thanks! Hey... why wern't you there?


Missed this one..... Have to stay home and train my own dog sometimes!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow! Congrats! Arros looks very proud too.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone! Sue I sent you a message!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations to Haley!! She and Arros look magnificent and I'm glad they did so well! I'm certainly impressed!


----------

